# Irwin warranty



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone have any dealing with Irwin and trying to get them to honor the lifetime warranty on their quick-grip clamps? Tried to take one into HD that I have had for several years but they would not exchange it without a receipt. Who keeps a receipt that long? They gave me the web page for contacting Irwin but I am not sure what to expect from them.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

w1pers said:


> ...Who keeps a receipt that long? ...


...which is exactly why manufacturers offer those warranties....very few folks are able to meet the requirements for a claim. Without your receipt, you don't have much leverage.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Does the warranty say it has to be bought by you, a gift, or can it be stolen. I figure if it has a lifetime warranty and it has their name on it, it should be honored. I've taken tools back to sears after forty years without a receipt and they made it good.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

madmantrapper said:


> Does the warranty say it has to be bought by you, a gift, or can it be stolen. I figure if it has a lifetime warranty and it has their name on it, it should be honored. I've taken tools back to sears after forty years without a receipt and they made it good.


I did get Irwin to send me some pads for the clamps when one came off and became lost, several years ago, which was before they had the pads avail. for sale. I am hoping that they will consider it good public relations.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a part break on one of my Quick Grip clamps, I called their 800 number, explained the problem and they sent the part out very quickly. No charge, no questions asked, just took care of the issue..............can't beat that. You should have the model number of the clamp in question handy, makes things go faster.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

sweensdv said:


> I had a part break on one of my Quick Grip clamps, I called their 800 number, explained the problem and they sent the part out very quickly. No charge, no questions asked, just took care of the issue..............can't beat that. You should have the model number of the clamp in question handy, makes things go faster.


Thanks...I sent them an email with the type of clamp and dimensions. Don't think I can fix it with a part though so I am hoping they just send replacement.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I just had this happen and Irwin sent me a brand new clamp. Do a search for "anyone ever have this happen" on the forum. I posted everything that happened and Irwin was a delight to deal with


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> I just had this happen and Irwin sent me a brand new clamp. Do a search for "anyone ever have this happen" on the forum. I posted everything that happened and Irwin was a delight to deal with


That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks cap..


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats the only good with craftsman, you don't need a receipt to exchange hand tools, I found some old screwdrivers tips not to good, walked in they said good pick out new ones, was out of there in 5 mins, with new screwdrivers.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

RJweb said:


> Thats the only good with craftsman, you don't need a receipt to exchange hand tools, I found some old screwdrivers tips not to good, walked in they said good pick out new ones, was out of there in 5 mins, with new screwdrivers.


I know a guy who will go to garage sales and buy old rusty craftsman parts just to exchange for new stuff.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I couldn't link this thread last night since I was using the app on my phone, but below is the thread about my experience.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/anyone-ever-have-happen-57369/


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> I couldn't link this thread last night since I was using the app on my phone, but below is the thread about my experience.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/anyone-ever-have-happen-57369/


I did find it last night. Got a call from them today. They want me to send mine back so they can determine failure issue. They are going to send me a new one. Problem is, is that the model I have is old version so they will be sending me newer one. I will let you know how it turns out. Looks good so far.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

w1pers said:


> I did find it last night. Got a call from them today. They want me to send mine back so they can determine failure issue. They are going to send me a new one. Problem is, is that the model I have is old version so they will be sending me newer one. I will let you know how it turns out. Looks good so far.


moral to the story is... if you know it's a lifetime warranty, scan the receipt into your computer and save it and/or keep the receipt.


----------



## BKonish (Mar 5, 2013)

Having spent close to 40 years working in a Sears store, most of it selling tools, I have done my share of replacing craftsman hand tools. Some of them were so abused it was laughable, but we always exchanged them.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> moral to the story is... if you know it's a lifetime warranty, scan the receipt into your computer and save it and/or keep the receipt.


Didn't know they had a lifetime warr. when I bought them. Just needed some clamps. I have purchased multiple sizes from them and even got some mini's from a garage sale. Didn't find out about the lifetime deal until I checked their site. I have to say they have held up pretty good for me. I use them mostly as extra hands. I have used them a few times for glue ups too.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty much any tool can be purchased through mobile tool dealers such as snapon, cornwell, and matco. Not just the mechanic tools they have on their trucks. The dealers have always honored the warranty for my Irwin drill bits, taps and dies, and so on. All receipts are kept on their record in case you lose your own.

A little off topic but a few years back a friend I worked with needed a band saw. He told the local cornwell dealer what he wanted. The dealer purchased a $1700 JET bandsaw and my friend took it home and made payments of $50 a week...no interest. Many dealers will go to great lengths to make customers happy including finding tools and equipment they don't normally carry including woodworking equipment.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

w1pers said:


> I did find it last night. Got a call from them today. They want me to send mine back so they can determine failure issue. They are going to send me a new one. Problem is, is that the model I have is old version so they will be sending me newer one. I will let you know how it turns out. Looks good so far.


That's great news....good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

w1pers said:


> Anyone have any dealing with Irwin and trying to get them to honor the lifetime warranty on their quick-grip clamps? Tried to take one into HD that I have had for several years but they would not exchange it without a receipt. Who keeps a receipt that long? They gave me the web page for contacting Irwin but I am not sure what to expect from them.


I hear more and more stories that individual HD store policies are set by the store manager. Some HDs are more liberal than others on returns, exchanges, and lifetime warranty replacement.

Last month I took a Stanley 30' Powermax tape measure back to HD because the tape had broken. It was well worn over the 5 or 6 years I had it. The label was barely readable and you could only recognize it as a Stanley by the yellow color. I had no receipt and was hoping to talk them into a replacement. As I walked toward the returns desk, the "greeter" near the door told me to "go get the replacement tape measure from the tool department and bring it back for exchange". I did and they exchanged it without any issues. I didn't even have to ask!

Steve


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

w1pers said:


> Anyone have any dealing with Irwin and trying to get them to honor the lifetime warranty on their quick-grip clamps? Tried to take one into HD that I have had for several years but they would not exchange it without a receipt. Who keeps a receipt that long? They gave me the web page for contacting Irwin but I am not sure what to expect from them.


i had one clamp that i broke, i call the company and they said to send a picture in a email to them and they would send me a new one, which i did and i got a new one from them, than i figured i would take the old one back to HD to see and i got another one, i figured for the trouble i wasent beating them out . My time i figured . do this and i bet you will get another one , no problum i bet


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

w1pers said:


> Anyone have any dealing with Irwin and trying to get them to honor the lifetime warranty on their quick-grip clamps? Tried to take one into HD that I have had for several years but they would not exchange it without a receipt. Who keeps a receipt that long? They gave me the web page for contacting Irwin but I am not sure what to expect from them.


i made a post already , ask for a store manager, they take thing's back under $50.they are not supost to give you no trouble, a receipt should not have any thing to do with this , if they give you trouble tell them you will call the main office in Atlanta, that is the main office, i used to work at HD , do this and i bet you will get another one, all the have to do is do a tag return to sender , i know the process tell them that also. good luck


----------



## Lyall&SonsWoodsmiths (Jan 18, 2014)

Just ask for the manager on duty and inform him/her that if you had bought it at "big blue" across town, their "My Lowes" program would have kept that recept on file for you. That way you won't have a problem in the future since you'll be buying ALL your tools from them! I'd bet a Coca Cola they make good!


----------



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Lyall&SonsWoodsmiths said:


> Just ask for the manager on duty and inform him/her that if you had bought it at "big blue" across town, their "My Lowes" program would have kept that recept on file for you. That way you won't have a problem in the future since you'll be buying ALL your tools from them! I'd bet a Coca Cola they make good!


x2

I can't believe big orange hasn't come up with their own version of "My Lowes". I spend a lot of money at HD and Lowes and often buy more than I need and then return the excess so I don't have to make another trip at an inopportune time. "My Lowes" makes that much easier.

I still can't believe HD is risking alienating a customer for a $20 clamp which they likely would get reimbursed for from the manufacturer anyway. Most customers buying woodworking tools need to buy supplies and tools often. The manager is pretty short-sighted and isn't looking at the long-term implications of ticking off regular customers.

As I posted previously, I haven't had a bad experience returning tools to my local HD. I have returned a Stan;ley tape measure ($25) and a Husky utility knife ($15) without receipts and no problem.

There does seem to be a "cost-cutting" mentality at both chains. I used to get great deals at the clearance areas (25-50% off) but now clearance usually means less than 10% off. I wonder if there is some bonus for the store manager for "reducing costs", which they do by making returns more difficult among other things.

Steve


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

If the situation arises again I will make a bigger deal of it. At this point I have already shipped it off to Irwin. :thumbdown:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say the moral here is look good or ask the right people the right questions. Worrying about what a company may or may not do before contacting them is a big problem. I understand people think the worse but seriously take a breath and stay calm. Most warranties specify that the items are returned to the manufacturer not the store. We had another member who happened to be new join the forum just to complain about a manufacturer, DeWalt I think. He was upset because it was over a year and someone at Hone Depot told him he couldn't return it. That is a true statement but he asked the wrong person a wrong question. However if he had just contacted DeWalt or looked on the box. He would have known the warranty was two years through the manufacturer.


----------

